# met on mimb and now riding buddy's



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

here is a few vids after we snorked primetime1267 grizz and played in the hole behind the house for a bit, primetime1267, lulu500, fairy brute and the one and only lilbigtonka lol

atv vids :: P9250152.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket

atv vids :: P9250150.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket

atv vids :: P9250149.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket

and a little water wheelie sorry it wasnt to deep but we used what we had 

atv vids :: P9250158.flv video by Rebel4142 - Photobucket


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good vids,


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hahaha im glad "fairy brute" hasnt signed up on here. he'd cry 
good vids !

have you told cory his nickname is fairy brute?


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I had a blast riding with you guys yesterday, and great vids!! Thanks for helping with the snorkels.


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

lilbigtonka where you been man havent seen you on IM in a while? good vids. Ole LULU can ride the hell out of that honda. Wish my wife was that INTO it. I tried to give her my 2006 honda foreman 500 before i sold it she told me no thanks. I WAS LIKE DO WHAT?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

haha steve he already knows thats gonna be his name if he signs up but his comp at his house crashed, but i think he is getting one for christmas so its on lol, and dion no problem with the snorkels man, sry it took longer then we thought, just i never messed with a grizz before but alteast we got it done, and jcarp i dont have yahoo on this computer anymore just aim, but will check on yahoo every once in awhile on my phone and as far as lulu ummm lets just say im a good teacher taught her to ride and now she goes farther then most my friends will think about. she has a sra and goes places irs wont seriously dont know how she does it.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Jcarp4483 said:


> lilbigtonka where you been man haven't seen you on I'M in a while? good vids. Ole LULU can ride the hell out of that Honda. Wish my wife was that INTO it. I tried to give her my 2006 Honda foreman 500 before i sold it she told me no thanks. I WAS LIKE DO WHAT?


 
same here i tried to give mine my 420 Rancher and she said no, i wish i was offered a free bike.


----------

